# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  أندرويد “نوجا” قادم إلى جالاكسي نوت7 بعد شهرين أو ثلاثة

## mohamed73

كشف مسؤول لدى شركة سامسونج أنها تعتزم جلب الإصدار 7.0 “نوجا” من نظام التشغيل أندرويد إلى هاتفها اللوحي الجديد جالاكسي نوت7 بعد شهرين أو ثلاثة من الآن، وذلك بعد الانتهاء من اختباره.
 وقال كوه دونج-جين، رئيس قسم الاتصالات المحمولة لدى “سامسونج  إلكترونيكس” خلال مؤتمر صحفي في العاصمة الكورية سول: “من المهم جدًا  بالنسبة لنا أن نُحدِّث إلى نظام التشغيل الجديد، ولكن ما هو أكثر أهمية هو  بناء منصة مستقرة وسلسة للمستخدمين”.
 وأضاف كوه: “هذا هو السبب في أننا نخطط لإجراء اختبارات كافية قبل أي تحديثات لنظام التشغيل”.
 ويُعرف عن شركة سامسونج، فضلًا عن الكثير من شركات صناعة الهواتف الذكية  العاملة بنظام التشغيل أندرويد، التأخر في جلب الإصدار الأحدث من النظام  إلى أجهزتها، الأمر الذي يزعج شركة جوجل المطورة له كثيرًا.
 يُشار إلى أن شركة إل جي تعتزم مطلع الشهر المقبل الإعلان عن هاتفها  الذكي “في20” V20 الذي سيأتي مع الإصدار 7.0 “نوجا” من نظام التشغيل  أندرويد، ما يعني أنه بإمكان سامسونج جلب النظام إلى هواتفها الذكية قبل  الوقت المقرر.
 وخلال المؤتمر الصحفي أيضًا، أكد كوه أن سامسونج تعتزم إطلاق نسخة من  هاتفها جالاكسي نوت7 بذاكرة وصول عشوائي “رام” بحجم 6 جيجابايتات، و 128  جيجابايتًا من مساحة التخزين الداخلية في الصين، وذلك بغية منافسة الشركات  المحلية.

----------


## abonawass

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------


## ghanitec

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------


## سيف الاخوي

شكرا.....جزيلا......و يعطيك العافية

----------

